#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Leica TCR407 power

## KA_2014

Πωλείται γεωδαιτικός σταθμός Leica TCR407 power με όλα τα παρελκόμενα (τρίποδας, πρίσμα κλπ) ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένος σε άριστη κατάσταση.  Πληροφορίες: kalaggeli@hotmail.com

----------

